# Stupidest line in a scifi TV series episode



## TomMazanec (Feb 7, 2021)

My candidate is "I have never been defeated in mortal combat." spoken by June Chadwick as Lydia in the 1984 V series. Jane "Diana" Badler even lampshades the line with "Of course not, if you had you'd be dead."
Close runner up Dr. Zachery Smith on *Lost in Space* (Jonathan Harris) "I eat vegetables every day, cooked and raw."...spoken to a six foot tall walking carrot alien who was holding him at ray-gun point.
What are your nominations?


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 7, 2021)

Star Trek episode * Operation Annihilate* Earth Colony Deneb has been infested with alien organisms which resemble fake plastic vomit that can you buy in a joke shop. Kirk, Spock and and landing crew stun one of the organism which falls to the floor. One of the away team members Comments "It doesn't look real "


----------



## Dave (Feb 7, 2021)

"Biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi" *Buck Rogers In The 25th Century, *every week by TWIKI, (and once, "Booty-booty-something-from-the-bar" by a barmaid robotic friend, to which he replied "Biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-hold-the-phone".)


----------



## paranoid marvin (Feb 20, 2021)

Not a tv series but a movie. Just watch Predators and there's a couple of lines that (normally) excellent Laurence Fishbourne has to deliver.

*"They bring it (prey) in, hunt it and kill it. In that order" *What other order is there? You mean they don't kill it _then _hunt it? 

 Also when asked how many Predators he has killed* - "I've killed two... maybe three; I can't remember"* Well when you've killed _that _many, it's hard to keep count.


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 15, 2021)

Spock's line that featured redundancy that he simply would never utter. It was also used on my all time favorite birthday card. The outside showed a cake with very many candles none of which were lit. The question was asked, what would happen if all those candles were lit?

Inside, Nimoy's voice answered, "Annihilation. Total complete, absolute annihilation."  Sorry, I cannot recall which episode. But it also had the dumbest spaceship: one that obviously was part of an amusement park ride.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 15, 2021)

Jeffbert said:


> Spock's line that featured redundancy that he simply would never utter. It was also used on my all time favorite birthday card. The outside showed a cake with very many candles none of which were lit. The question was asked, what would happen if all those candles were lit?
> 
> Inside, Nimoy's voice answered, "Annihilation. Total complete, absolute annihilation."  Sorry, I cannot recall which episode. But it also had the dumbest spaceship: one that obviously was part of an amusement park ride.



The Alternative Factor


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks!

Not in the series, but rather, THE WRATH OF KHAN: "The needs of the many, outweigh the needs of the few." WTF!? You will die, either way! you can die with your crew, or for your crew.   Almost sure Nimoy uttered a similar line in a TRANSFORMERS movie.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 16, 2021)

Jeffbert said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not in the series, but rather, THE WRATH OF KHAN: "The needs of the many, outweigh the needs of the few." WTF!? You will die, either way! you can die with your crew, or for your crew.   Almost sure Nimoy uttered a similar line in a TRANSFORMERS movie.



*Wrath of Khan * after  Khans attack spoke looking at the damage.  Spock " They knew exactly where to hit us"


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Mar 16, 2021)

Jeffbert said:


> Spock's line that featured redundancy that he simply would never utter. It was also used on my all time favorite birthday card. The outside showed a cake with very many candles none of which were lit. The question was asked, what would happen if all those candles were lit?
> 
> Inside, Nimoy's voice answered, "Annihilation. Total complete, absolute annihilation."  Sorry, I cannot recall which episode. But it also had the dumbest spaceship: one that obviously was part of an amusement park ride.



I've seen that birthday card! I think we sent it to one of my uncle's   .


Jeffbert said:


> Almost sure Nimoy uttered a similar line in a TRANSFORMERS movie.



Yup, Transformers: Dark of the Moon. "The needs of the few outweigh the needs of the many." They reversed the order of the original quote.


----------



## Danny McG (Mar 16, 2021)

I think in just about every 1950's sci fi about UFO landings there was always somebody who'd ask "But what's a meteor Professor?". Then our pipe smoking hero would give the thirty seconds explanation.

_Educating your audience!_


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 23, 2021)

Dave said:


> "Biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi" *Buck Rogers In The 25th Century, *every week by TWIKI, (and once, "Booty-booty-something-from-the-bar" by a barmaid robotic friend, to which he replied "Biddi-biddi-biddi-biddi-hold-the-phone".)



Twiki speak was by far the most annoying aspect of Buck Rodgers !


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 12, 2021)

Danny McG said:


> I think in just about every 1950's sci fi about UFO landings there was always somebody who'd ask "But what's a meteor Professor?". Then our pipe smoking hero would give the thirty seconds explanation.
> 
> _Educating your audience!_



And the  godawful melodrama on top of it.


----------

